# Sick angel fish



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi every1 i dont know if you read my post about my dads 5gal tank and the fish dying from ick. But today my angel fish witch is in a seperate tank is not looking so well she was fine last night but this morning she didnt want to eat en her top fin is down to her body. I keep her water temp at 86 and when i saw her looking ill i riases her temp to 89 and did a 25% water change. What else can i do to help her i really dont want to loose this fish her tank is next to my bed i watch her every night before i go to sleep. I added a couple of drops of heal all . Please any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

Its a 15gal tank with an corner filter and a airstone she is about 8 months old 2" and will upgrade to her bigger tank in a couple of months no other fish in there with her only a couple of ramshorn snails


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

It would also be helpful if you could post your water perameters so we can see if there are any signs there. Also if the fish is ill raising the temp that high will lower oxygen levels in the water, and the meds will most likely remove more. This may cause additional stress to the fish encouraging the problem. Usually when medicating the rule is either increase heat or use meds but to avoid doing both. On a side note, it is also recommended to only raise the tank temp 2 degrees per hour or so to allow the fish to adjust, anything higher will be stressful.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

add an airstone, and tell us the water params, water change schedule, any recent changes?


----------



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

my test strips are finished will get some tomorrow and post the water parameters, i do a water change once a week 25%


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Lieslq said:


> Hi every1 i dont know if you read my post about my dads 5gal tank and the fish dying from ick. But today my angel fish witch is in a seperate tank is not looking so well she was fine last night but this morning she didnt want to eat en her top fin is down to her body. I keep her water temp at 86 and when i saw her looking ill i riases her temp to 89 and did a 25% water change. What else can i do to help her i really dont want to loose this fish her tank is next to my bed i watch her every night before i go to sleep. I added a couple of drops of heal all . Please any advice will be appreciated.


I don't think missing one feeding, and having its fin in the *back* position is cause for alarm.

I'd wait it out just a bit longer before doing anything to the tank. Yes, get a test kit. Otherwise, Fish do have personalities, maybe you snored too much and he was ticked off you kept him up all night.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Fishflow has a very good point.

You seem to be having a terrible time of it with your tanks. Could you post exactly what your set-up is, and how many tanks you're running? I keep trying to piece it together in my head with all these troubles coming your way.


----------



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

Its been bad week for me and my poor fish, i dont know why maybe its because of the new fish i bought. I have a 29gal heated and planted tank with my 3 danios, guppies, 4 harlequin rasboras, flying fox and now also the guppies and one neon tetra from my nieces 5gal tank whitch most of already went belly up lost 2of my female guppies aswell today, runing a double bottom filter and a bio filter and 2 airstones i usely keep the tank at 78 but put the temp up a bit because of the ick. I also have a 15gal heated tank with a angel fish about 2" with some ramshorn snails


----------



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

My angel ate tonight i was so happy to see her eating she still doesnt look right her fins are still clamped


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

test strips are highly inaccurate. get liquid test kits instead


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Clamped is very different than in a *back* position. I'm not even sure what a clamped fin looks like. 

If the fin is just in the *back* position (picture a side view of the angel, and it's top and bottom fins, instead of pointing straight up and down, are "angeled" back towards the tail fin.) That is perfectily normal for an angel fish. (Well, maybe not normal, but nothing to be alarmed about.) And certainly not *clamped*.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks JC. I decided to do some intardnet research, and was highly disappointed with what I found. But did finally find:
Clamped Fins - Posture adopted by fish where it holds its fins tightly against its body. Usually a sign of distress or sickness.

IME, Angels clamp their fins all the time. and if that's the only thing happening, may not be cause for alarm. I see them clamp their fins as they dart across the tank.. I see them clamp while eating. I see them clamp, unclamp all the time.

Would love to hear more about clamped fins now.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Here, when I've seen fish clamp fins, there have been two main reasons.
First, with my South American eartheaters, it's the first sign of water quality problems. If I don't do a water change right away, hole in the head symptoms aren't far behind.
Second, since I have very soft tap water, I always have to be vigilant for outbreaks of oodinium - velvet. It was never an issue when my tap was moderately hard, but where I now live, it's an issue. I always check the head behind the eyes of my fish if I see clamping.
This is especially important with my livebearers, as I have to harden my water for them. 
Sometimes, fish will clamp up if they are cold - if a heater has burned out, for example.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Imma post here: Forgive my somewhat side track. This is what I'm talking about. These *clamped* fins?


----------



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanx for everyones advice, i think i got stressed out about this because of my guppy tank thats in trouble another 2 female guppies dead this morning, and i've never seen my angel clamping her fins before her top fin is usualy straight up. But thanx for everyones replies i feel a bit better now and happy that she is eating


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Clamped fins is a whole different thing than what you showed us. That could be anything from the fish reacting to the small tank, to just normal moving around. I know those aren't your fish in the pictures, so it doesn't say much, but if your fish look like that, I expect they're okay.


----------



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

my guppy tank ph 7.2 and angel ph 6.3


----------

